# What size trolling motor for 16ft deep v



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a 16ft deep v smoker craft.what size trolling motor you guys thank.would you guys buy power drive v2 or the terrove.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I run the terrova, it's the 80 lbs version. Love it! I have the same sized boat as you. My friend has the same boat as I do to. We always take mine just because of that trolling motor and the ease at which I can troll for eyes or spot lock for perch.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

If it's a variable speed go as big as you can afford.
If it's a 5 speed something in the 55# range is what I'd recommend. Even on he lowest speeds on those bigger 24v TM's it may pull a small alum boat faster than you want it to go. I made that mistake and sold the TM...I hated it.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I have the Powerdrive V2 70lb on my 18' deep v & it works fine. It has ipilot so is great for steering while trolling or spot lock for perching. Terrova gives you 10lb more thrust & a foot pedal but the key either way is to get the ipilot version.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

You must have spotlock.... I have the 80lb 24V on my 18 ft and it has not failed me yet.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

I have 16' smoker craft with 50 mercy and 13 gal fuel cell terrova 80# 60" shaft. I don't know how I fished without it 
I just saw one come up for sale on here 
$1100


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

That is the boat,motor I got just like your


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

As gottago says. I have same setup on his old 18' and it is great.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a12 volt 55# powerdrive on my 17ft deepV and it does a nice job


----------

